# T5- HO bulb comparison



## timewalker03 (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a 55g tank with 216 watts of T5-HO lights on the tank. I have a question about the bulbs. Currently I use 2x 54w 6500k light and 2x 54w Planta light. I also have 2 10000k bulbs available but am trying to figure out if the Planta bulbs are worth using on the tank or if I should switch them with the 10000k bulbs. I am just not sure they make a difference other than adding 108w of light to the mix.

I use EI dosing guide and Greg Watson Ferts both Macro and Micro. I use DIY Co2 coniuously and just started to use Seachem Excel every day.

If more info is needed then please ask. My main concern is about the bulbs and which are better. Thank all who help


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

I have all of them and they all work fine. It's all depend on which color do you like better.


----------

